# Do You Play Golf?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am thinking about learning how to play this sport.

Any advice? Thank you kindly for your thoughts/opinion.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Does mini-golf count? ^_^


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does mini-golf count? ^_^


Yes, why not!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does mini-golf count? ^_^


It's fun occasionally :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, no interest , so I keep telling myself. Not enough time.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought it was Multiple Choice. I want to select options 1 and 5!

Yes, I actively / often do
I used to, not anymore. I may or may not continue.
No, no interest
No, but I am interested to learn
It's an awful sport, nobody should be playing golf
Who cares


In my experience you don't think about learning golf, you catch the bug. Thereafter every time you hit (or miss ) you are learning.

For me the joys and the people I've met have far outweighed the frustrations, time and cost.


I say give it a go, what have you got to lose?


(Money/time/spouse/sanity)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> I thought it was Multiple Choice. I want to select options 1 and 5!
> 
> Yes, I actively / often do
> I used to, not anymore. I may or may not continue.
> ...


The latter scares me the most


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My Trekkie golfing acquaintances say that I play a game similar to golf. 

"It's golf Jim, but not as we know it!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't mini-golfed in maybe 10 years. It was fun times, but I guess I just fell out of interest with it.

_Real _golf on the other hand, no. I don't ever plan to either. That's hard stuff.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I haven't mini-golfed in maybe 10 years. It was fun times, but I guess I just fell out of interest with it.
> 
> _Real _golf on the other hand, no. I don't ever plan to either. That's hard stuff.


Think of all the clothes you have to buy, so well dressed ,always .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The clothes help to put me off - I just wouldn't feel very happy about wearing an ensemble comprising of visor/baseball cap/tam o'shanter, polo shirt (with optional V-neck sleeveless pullover) and slacks/shorts.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> The clothes help to put me off - I just wouldn't feel very happy about wearing an ensemble comprising of visor/baseball cap/tam o'shanter, polo shirt (with optional V-neck sleeveless pullover) and slacks/shorts.


Nononononoo..... Far better to do what my pal Andy and I used to do when we were junior members at a rather up-itself golf club in Kent. We would turn up in T-shirts and jeans, looking like the most disreputable urchins, then behave impeccably towards the other members, especially the older ones. This induced high degrees of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I try to play regularly when time permits
Really enjoy it


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

“Golf is a game whose aim is to hit a very small ball into an ever smaller hole, with weapons singularly ill-designed for the purpose”

Thus sayeth Winston Churchill.

I enjoy watching golf occasionally on the Tube. Tried playing it once, but found it well beyond my ability. Also, the artificiality of the golf course environment disturbed me for some reason; the sense of detachment from the "real" world of either nature or of daily human activity. I'd rather be kayaking, and coming home feeling both exhausted and fulfilled.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Regular golf no.

But I had a blast last weekend, my sister and I took our children (ages 6 and two 4 year olds) to play putt-putt golf for the first time.

I also picked up a starter set of three Disc-golf discs, and my next midweek day off I hope to try my hand at disc golf at a local course. I never really played but my brother is really into disc golf so I'm familiar with the game.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Miniature golf is fun with kids. But for real golf, oh, heck no. I've been around too many brilliant doctors and lawyers and watched them succumb to its lures for it to become a personal temptation. It seems to be less of a sport and more of a disease.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> The clothes help to put me off - I just wouldn't feel very happy about wearing an ensemble comprising of visor/baseball cap/tam o'shanter, polo shirt (with optional V-neck sleeveless pullover) and slacks/shorts.


Your membership will be cut short , so far I know.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Golf is a strange sport: the better you are, the less you do.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mark Twain said "Golf is a good walk spoiled."

I had a lesson when I was about 12. I can hold the stick more or less correctly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nononononoo..... Far better to do what my pal Andy and I used to do when we were junior members at a rather up-itself golf club in Kent. We would turn up in T-shirts and jeans, looking like the most disreputable urchins, then behave impeccably towards the other members, especially the older ones. This induced high degrees of cognitive dissonance.


'Up itself' it may have been, but at least your club had a relaxed dress code - as far as I'm aware no-one can get on the courses of the two local clubs near my town wearing t-shirts and jeans unless they are on caddying duty only.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've not swung a golf bat in years (or a tennis bat either). The last time I swung a cricket racket I was 13.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I golfed once and shot 72. Unfortunately, it was then too dark to try the second hole.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to play rounds of golf on a regular basis in the mid 90's. Just donated my clubs after they sat in the garage for 10 years of non use. Being retired I haven't the time for it anymore ... I am much too busy with music related things in my life. 

I did love the sport ... still do ... and watch the matches on TV as much as I can.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

^ That sounds lovely, Krummhorn. You choose to play and enjoy the sport how it suits you at various stages of your life.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've played it before--my favorite course that I've played on is the Edgewood Tahoe course in Nevada, it's right by the lake and it's absolutely beautiful. I was just there watching the ACC celebrity golf tournament  I think I prefer watching golf to playing it.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Did a one day "clinic" many years ago (on a company's day out from some silly job I had then))
Was intrigued by that swing to hit the ball spot on. The instructor said I had a bit of a knack for it, ego was nicely boosted, dunno if it was true. Should find out really, there is a nine hole course 10 bicycle minutes from my house.
Maybe I will, because I remember that I very much enjoyed that day.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll let George Carlin speak for me


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah, though I suck out loud with it.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i lived on a country club golf course most of my young life. i used to wake up on monday mornings and just throw my golf ball on the course and just start to play. i had my own shag ball bag and used to practice most every night.(then go out and party). but i could not break like 92 as a score. i would start out on a course par par birdie par boggie then blow up with 9's 10's 8's and then a couple pars and boggies. hell i caddied when i was 10. made 5 bucks a bag plus tip! 18 holes! could not get those low score so i tossed the clubs in the lake. one thing...with the new tech on woods and irons i might have done better back then but not now. the No.1 woods are so different now and so are the irons.
and dont forget this saying...."drive for show and putt for dough"


----------

